
GIT isn't perfect. (And other blasphemies.) - billpg
https://blog.hackensplat.com/2018/12/git-isnt-perfect-and-other-blasphemies.html
======
MordodeMaru
There are indeed other options in the market, Bill, that combine and put in
use some of the treats you would like of a VCS. Read here "Distributed,
multisite and centralized":

[https://www.plasticscm.com/features](https://www.plasticscm.com/features)

~~~
billpg
An important feature (for me) is seamless integration with GIT. This system
looks like a separate version control system with an option to sync with GIT
as an afterthought.

~~~
MordodeMaru
It is indeed a VCS of its own. We think superior and more complete that Git
and we make a living from it. These are some of the reasons why:

[https://www.plasticscm.com/git](https://www.plasticscm.com/git)

Bur sure, if you's like to, you can work with Git repos without any trouble
(Plastic SCM has the same idiosyncrasy Git has):

[https://www.plasticscm.com/gitsync](https://www.plasticscm.com/gitsync)

